# Baal 2007



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Starting a thread for my 2007 costume. In the past I have beena Death Wraith:










And a Grave Gollum:










This years inspiration comes from the character 'Darkness' from the cult classic Ridley Scott movie _Legend_:


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

The mask was a Spencer 75% off find after the season last year:










And progress has been made on the hooves which will be made of a wood base, two scraps of wood as filler and a wood top attached to buckles cut out from a snowboard to boost my height by about 6":










More to come!!

DW


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

cant wait to see the progress. Sounds very interesting!

I LOVE your other costumes! THe kids must really get a kick out of the height of them.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks HR! yeah the kids we're lovin the Death Wraith. He stands probably 7 1/2 feet. You can check out my photobucket for some behind the scenes on the costume:

Death Wraith pictures by poorfamily - Photobucket

This was actually my first ever homemade costume and quite a challenge to pull together. The head is fully articulated and I hope to get a video this year when I pull it out of storage. These forums helped a bunch.

The Grave Gollum was really only about 6' tall and my boy operated it. Here's some behind the scenes:

Grave Gollum pictures by poorfamily - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid69.photobucket.com/albums/i60/poorfamily/Grave%20Gollum/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@i60/poorfamily/Grave%20Gollum/MOV02776

The video shows the way the head moved. Looking back a year later I wish I had done a little more detail work and had a more believable skull. But in the dark and the fog people were scared to death seeing this thing running at them!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! That's going to look great!
I too saw the large demon mask at Spencer's when it was on sale...
I thought about doing something similar... but figured I'd never figure out how to do it!
I can't wait to see how it turns out!
.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's cool looking! Good luck and if you've never seen Tenacious D in the Pick of Destiny look for pictures of Dave Groul as the devil! Very cool


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good costumes DW..
your next one should be just as cool .
are you going to make the horns bigger on that mask?
ghoul luck


----------

